# New River ID (again)..



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

So it's been half a year or so and I am still confused on these two...If anyone has some new river experience please lend an eye 

Here was the thread from last summer http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/86391-new-rivers-what-do-ya-think.html

And here's the new pics...

Together:



















Frog 1









































Frog 2



































And if anyone could sex this one, that'd be great! 










So, frog 1 is slightly bigger, has larger toe pads, and more of a slanted back than curved.

Frog 2 is a little smaller, smaller pads, but more of a curved back in a natural stance.

Their backs aren't matching up with what I'm used to seeing in toepads on tincs...Please help me 

-Thanks

Tommy


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a New River pair and the female is noticeably larger. My female Azureus has been never been wrong when sexing tincs for me. She will pounce on any female I put in with her.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Beautiful frogs BTW.
Here is a picture of my male.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

They look to be males. My female is over a quarter the size of my males.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I would say male as well..


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, I decided to throw them in with some proven female tincs....VERY WEIRD REACTIONS. I am going to assume they're male because there was no aggressiveness from the known females (in their own tanks).

But with both frogs, they acted like females interested in a male..keep in mind the Alanis and Azureus are both known females...

Frog 1










Frog 2









Then I put them (one at a time) in with a proven female Azureus that looks like them (more so because I wanted to see how similar they looked) and all they did was hop after the Azureus at a couple inch distance...just kind of following her around her tank. I dunno...no calling, courting, or aggression. Here's the Azureus female that looks like a New River


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Just an update bump...Both of the frogs were male  

And now that I have a female New River, an Azureus will never look like a New River again to me...there almost twice the size!


----------

